# Advice on starting SMALL reptile rescue-(long post)



## Benjamindavid (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm posting from the states but after looking through these forums I feel like you guys have a nice community. And with that said I need some advice please. 

I have not owned any reptile since my iguana passed when I was 16. I'm 25 now so it has been quite some time. I have been researching ball pythons and assorted geckos for a new setup. In my search I came to realize that maybe I would prefer to give a home to an unwanted reptile. 

So with that in mind I started my craig's list and online classified search and immediately came across some amazing deals on complete set ups because people had to sell ASAP. But along with dozens of those there were twice as many people posting reptiles living in atrocious conditions,many malnourished, untreated wounds and saying they just don't have the _time_ for a pet. It got me seriously pissed. 

Within an hour I had called some buddies who had left over gear and tanks and decided to set up a small rescue. I have spare space for temporary homes and I feel compelled after seeing posts of skinny ass geckos and burnt pythons.

Now I know I'm getting a little ahead of myself but I can't see myself doing nothing after seeing how these bastards have treated these poor guys .:bash: My intentions would be first to obviously rescue them, see if rehabilitation is possible and finally turn them over to knowledgable and loving new owners, and repeat. 

Questions are as follows. 
1. Given my vague descriptions of general abuse and understanding I can't afford much vet care in the case of multiple pets, how much would it be to have check ups on each snake and small reptile I take in? Not counting possible additional vet care. 

2. When rescuing given reptiles what questions should I ask the owners? Knowing they will probably lie given the condition of their so called cherished pets, is there a general list of things to keep a serious look out for?

3. Finally, is this a bad idea? I have a big heart but I just don't want to get in over my head, hence a small rescue of only 5 or less at a time. Only small reptiles and 6 foot and under snakes, lack of space excludes iguanas, boas, or large monitors. 

TO SUM UP MY POST
I decided after my hunt for a new snake and gecko, and seeing so many in horrible conditions, that I am going to try and take in what I can and get them healthy and find them better homes. Small scale reptile rescue. I'm worried about unforeseen consequences on taking in malnourished, abused, and most likely sick animals. Is this something best suited for a non-profit with a real staff and budget? or is it possible that many just need a cleaner environment and proper diet? 
(Sorry for the long post I'm all worked up after an email exchange with the owner of a horribly burnt python that is all infected after 2 months with no treatment. In the states can he be charged with animal abuse on a snake?)


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

If you can't afford much for a vet then I personally think it would be a very bad idea to take on a reptile that stands a very high chance of needing vet care. You'll need to look at more than the potential cost of just check-ups and consider how much likely treatments will be - such as for MBD, parasite infections, amputations due to shed skin causing the limb to die off, treatment for infections not to mention follow-up visits and fecal tests for parasites - which will need to be repeated to ensure the parasites have gone. You'll also need to have VERY high standards of hygine with each individual been kept in a sterile enclosure and personally, I'd be wanting to keep any sick reptile well away from others as there is a risk of infections and paradites passing from one to the other particularly with diseases such as Crypto and critters like mites that would be very bad for an already ill reptile to end up catching.


----------



## Benjamindavid (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Good points...I can handle rehabilitation but serious vet bills not so much.

Would it be wise to still go ahead and rescue the ones I can and keep the ones that just need better care and diet (after proper vet inspection)? Then also take it upon myself to at least get the really abused ones out of those horrid environments and euthanize if necessary? They are literally suffering as we speak. Mellow dramatic I know but I can't help it.

For the example the python I was referring to in my post is probably beyond what I can do for it, but that guy laughed when I told him that he has to take him to a vet ASAP. He actually wrote

_"...dude it's a snake man. I'm not going to spend the money on a vet. Besides my friend said that the infection will heal itself and if it won't, who cares it was his own fault. He was cool until he burnt himself. Whatever man, your call. Pick him up other wise it's staying behind. Let me know, thanks"_

When he says "staying behind", he means he's moving out of state and if he can't get rid of him he is putting him in storage to "hibernate" the infection away.:gasp:

I just have to do something. People are so amazingly heartless. 
I appreciate your honest reply.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Can't you just call the SPCA if the snake is in a bad state? Surely they would take the snake away for treatment? A snake with bad burns would probably need a course of antibiotics to treat any infections - both external and internal. However, if you are particularly keen on helping the snake yourself then it will be worth contacting a specialist reptile vet - they will need to be seen by a specialist not an ordinary vet you'd take a dog or cat to - to see if they can give you a rough idea of costs for things like consultations, antibiotic treatments and whatever else may be needed. If you can afford it then go for it, if not I think you should just hope the SPCA can take it in because otherwise the snake will just be suffering in someone elses care because of lack of treatment.

As to the others, you won't know which just need better care and diet and which have underlying problems such as parasites or crypto, though you should be able to spot those with MBD, so it isn't as simple as just rescuing a few that you think may just need a proper diet when it could easily turn around and there are further problems either as a result of malnutrition or something else that is actually behind it and you most certainly don't want to bring a reptile with Crypto into your home. A simple consultation for something you think that has just been kept at the wrong temperature could easily turn into a bigger bill due to other problems being found and if you already have limited funds available, well that won't help them. The risks of bringing in sick animals are high, and if you lack the funds to pay for treatment then the suffering caused to the reptile could be even higher even if you don't intend to add to it.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Some good advice from SilverSteno.

I would add that if you are really focused on the rescue route, might I suggest just taking it one animal at a time, finances permitting? Rescue it, do what needs to be done, rehome it, rescue another. That way you aren't overwhelmed by numerous vets bills constantly and you can rescue more when you are ready.
Sure one at a time probably doesn't sound like a lot considering everything else happening out there, but every little helps and it makes a dent.
Perhaps discuss it with a group of friends and take it in turns to rescue an animal in need, so the cost is spread even further?

Calling the SPCA is also an option, obviously.

What you would like to do is admirable, but not practical if you don't have a deep wallet. I myself would love to rescue a few animals in deplorable conditions over here across the pond, but I lack the money, space, and permission from my parents to use their home as a rescue den


----------



## Benjamindavid (Jan 5, 2011)

Uggh... You guys are right. Im being a little naive, I knew all this and for some reason still got my self all worked up. I just figured since I know a specialist that treats reptiles I had a head start, I'm sure she would help with check ups but if it's serious then I literally can't do anything. 
All I saw was abused pets and me having some space and lots of gear maybe I could make a small difference, but I really didn't think it through till I read my own posts. It's amazing when you get all worked up you loose all critical thinking skills. 

I am going to seriously pursue my options to contact the appropriate people regarding the abuse cases I mentioned particularly the python guy. The idiot posted the evidence for his neglect and abuse right online. I hope he gets in serious legal trouble. But in my state I've rarely seen abuse on dogs, not to mention reptiles, go anywhere in court.

Is it a good idea to buy from a private seller granted the reptile passes all visual checks of proper health? I'm not too keen on pet shops around here, the staff generally have the knowledge of a Wal-mart greeter and they will just lie to make a sale.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Benjamindavid said:


> Uggh... You guys are right. Im being a little naive, I knew all this and for some reason still got my self all worked up. I just figured since I know a specialist that treats reptiles I had a head start, I'm sure she would help with check ups but if it's serious then I literally can't do anything.
> All I saw was abused pets and me having some space and lots of gear maybe I could make a small difference, but I really didn't think it through till I read my own posts. It's amazing when you get all worked up you loose all critical thinking skills.
> 
> I am going to seriously pursue my options to contact the appropriate people regarding the abuse cases I mentioned particularly the python guy. The idiot posted the evidence for his neglect and abuse right online. I hope he gets in serious legal trouble. But in my state I've rarely seen abuse on dogs, not to mention reptiles, go anywhere in court.
> ...


If you can find a good private seller then that is probably the best option.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, a reputable breeder is always a good choice. You know where the baby's come from, how old it is, its general health, and its parentage. It's like buying a dog from a KC registered breeder - miles better than a backyard breeder who may or may not have bred indiscriminately.
Of course it's up to you to decide where you'd like to buy an animal - but as you've said, make sure it's healthy! :2thumb:


----------



## Benjamindavid (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree private breeders are preferable to pet shops but I was more referring to Mr. John Doe that has taken very good care of his pet but has to sell due to circumstance. 

I would like a baby but it's not necessary. Think of it like buying the adult cat that no one wants because kittens are just to adorable. 
Or is it a bad idea to buy an adult python since it will be my first?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Benjamindavid said:


> I agree private breeders are preferable to pet shops but I was more referring to Mr. John Doe that has taken very good care of his pet but has to sell due to circumstance.
> 
> I would like a baby but it's not necessary. Think of it like buying the adult cat that no one wants because kittens are just to adorable.
> Or is it a bad idea to buy an adult python since it will be my first?


I don't think that will be a problem, many people here buy they first reptiles in that way.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Benjamindavid said:


> I agree private breeders are preferable to pet shops but I was more referring to Mr. John Doe that has taken very good care of his pet but has to sell due to circumstance.
> 
> I would like a baby but it's not necessary. Think of it like buying the adult cat that no one wants because kittens are just to adorable.
> Or is it a bad idea to buy an adult python since it will be my first?


It's not a bad idea at all, if anything an adult is better in my opinion as they are likely already established and are much more forgiving than babies. I started with a sub-adult African fat tailed gecko and felt much more comfortable as I knew she'd already been eating before I got her. When I got my baby crestie I've found myself worrying about every little thing since he's so small and still very delicate!
And as long as you can assess the conditions and there is a genuine reason for sale I see no reason why you shouldn't be buying from a private seller.


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

if you were going to do it on a bit of a bigger scale you could mayb look into funding and fund raiseing for it however i dont know where you stand to much about it like if you have to have a bussiness plan etc so to speak


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

I applaud your intention, but you can get into a sticky situation with rescuing animals - a bit like someone wading out to help someone stuck in quicksand who then needs rescuing himself! About 60% of my collection, which is now quite extenisve, is formed of rehomed/rescued animals. I have not passed them on for various reasons but, be warned, it can get VERY expensive. For example, I recently spent the best part of £200 in treating a _Boa constrictor_ with a resiratory infection. Then there is the time and energy needed, not to mention organisation. I have never advertised or anything, just people know me and pass stuff on. There is a saying "Save a life and you save the world entire". As forum colleagues have suggested, maybe do it one snake/lizard/frog/chelonian at a time. Best of luck in your endeavours.


----------

